# YATH  aka Yet another tap holder



## Foozer (May 15, 2009)

Getting into the world of tapping smallish holes, well at least for me, so finished up a tap holder for use on my lathe. Little spring loaded affair so the gizmo stays in position as the tap is drawn in. Had to cut a slot in the outer cage so rigged a Dremell with a 1/8 cutting bit up to the tool post and cut it out 0.010 per hand cranked pass. Rotated chuck 180 and did same other side. Outer cage has a center drill popped in the end to fit up to a dead center. 







Used a 1/8 roll pin to keep the inner slide and spring (5/16x1 1/2x0.020) captured. Couple little 6-32 screws to hold the tap in place and the one for 6-32 is done. Still to cut the slot for the next to be 4-40. Any smaller and its magnifying time. 






Another day spent with Shinny Things


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 16, 2009)

Foozer 

Very nice. I especially like the nut adapter for the Dremel. 

Bob


----------



## bearcar1 (May 16, 2009)

Yes, Fooz', can you Show-N'-Tell us some more about your adapter please. I had been pondering the idea of mounting a Dremel to the cross slide but had never really gotten serious about it. Your approach appears to be a relatively easy method of accomplishing this task.

BC1


----------



## pelallito (May 16, 2009)

I thought that I saw a set screw on the top right flat of the nut. He probably bored the nut ID a little larger than the OD of the Dremel. Then drilled and tapped a flat for a bolt that is held in the QC holder. This is my guess, hope that I am not too far off.
Fred


----------



## Foozer (May 16, 2009)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Yes, Fooz', can you Show-N'-Tell us some more about your adapter please. I had been pondering the idea of mounting a Dremel to the cross slide but had never really gotten serious about it. Your approach appears to be a relatively easy method of accomplishing this task.
> 
> BC1



Only if I get a 'Cookie' Oatmeal-chocolate chip . . .Ok nothing fancy, just a quick and dirty to see if it would work. Not as cool as this version found here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=414.0 

I actually do not like the nose of the tap holders I made, preferred the longer taper but concern over the amount of thread engagement for the set screws called for a larger dia nose. Win some Lose some

Dremel, a thrift store find, has what appeared to be a 3/4 nc thread on the end. Haven t actually checked but its close, anyway not letting a little thing that a 10# single jack wouldn't fix drilled and tapped one flat of a 3/4 nc nut to accept a 3/8 bolt. Cut the threaded end of bolt down to engage but not intrude. Dab of loctite and a couple pounds of torque hold it in place. Spin the now made adapter onto the end of the Dremel, with a few words of encouragement, slipped it into the boring bar QC holder and went to town. 






I'm a fan of Disney and forget at times that simplicity often is best. I needed to cut 4 slots, fairly accurate. With no mill I use what I can cobble up.


pelallito 





> thought that I saw a set screw on the top right flat of the nut. He probably bored the nut ID a little larger than the OD of the Dremel. Then drilled and tapped a flat for a bolt that is held in the QC holder. This is my guess, hope that I am not too far off.



close enough 
Ice'd Oatmeal?


----------



## bearcar1 (May 16, 2009)

I'll have my S.O. (who is an excellent baker/chef by the way) whip you up a batch shortly. ;D Would you settle for some Chocolate covered Oreo bites instead? At least I think that is what she made yesterday. That holder is pretty slick! I like it! I never really gave a great deal of thought into the idea, always had a more substantial holder in mind. (one that clamped the body of the tool) but for 'ones' that appears to be the berries. Thanks.

BC1


----------



## Foozer (May 16, 2009)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> I'll have my S.O. (who is an excellent baker/chef by the way) whip you up a batch shortly. ;D Would you settle for some Chocolate covered Oreo bites instead? At least I think that is what she made yesterday. That holder is pretty slick! I like it! I never really gave a great deal of thought into the idea, always had a more substantial holder in mind. (one that clamped the body of the tool) but for 'ones' that appears to be the berries. Thanks.
> 
> BC1



Double Stuffed? Hot oatmeal with a big ol dollop of vanilla ice cream on it works too 

Yup for a one off it did fine, light cuts and paid close attention to not "BUMP" the tool. Now that I know it wont just snap the bit on the first try, a more substantial version is in order. Not a fancy dodad with surround sound but something that will take a slight bump without crashing.

But now its time to change the clutch in the brides car, Nuts and Bolts gotta love it


----------



## itowbig (May 16, 2009)

quit it your making me hungry.  oh too late got to get the wify to bake me cookies.
i like the quick and dirty methed


----------



## Foozer (May 16, 2009)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> quit it your making me hungry. oh too late got to get the wify to bake me cookies.
> i like the quick and dirty methed



Mashed taters with sauerkraut on top, now thats living

Good quick and dirty, this is right up that ally. 

How was I to turn the piece 180* to cut the matching slot. The AA109 is a plain Jane, no bells, no whistles, no . . . Ok Hmm found an old hard drive, pulled its platter  used my saw blade index gizmo to locate 24 holes in the platter. Platter is just a tad larger in dia than my chuck so with a little loctite and some 6-32 screws, attached the disk to the backside of the chuck. The rest of this highly developed and over engineered method is self evident in the photo.






Some days your the King, others your the Jester. I quit tracking the days


----------



## itowbig (May 16, 2009)

(Mashed taters with sauerkraut on top)

never tried that ill give it a go...  i like the idea of the plater thingy too gave me an idea for mine got to go fix it now


----------



## Foozer (May 16, 2009)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> (Mashed taters with sauerkraut on top)
> 
> never tried that ill give it a go... i like the idea of the plater thingy too gave me an idea for mine got to go fix it now



Tis good, just dry the kraut and a dash smig, pinch, just a squeak of caraway (sp?) 

So looking at the now attached platter I decide what the heck, don't have a knurler so lets try the manual route. Turn chuck, put pin in plate, lock down, turn carriage wheel for 15 thou cut, wind back, turn again for another 15 thou, wind back, go to step 1 and repeat 23 more times. A short trip in the realm of insanity gives me this






Got a bit of grip for the fingers to turn it now. Knurling tool just went up a few notches on the wish list


----------



## pelallito (May 17, 2009)

Foozer,
I never saw a Dremel with the thread cut in it. Mine is probably 30+ years old, and does not have that. Mine is a one speed tool that I plug into a speed control. Nice job on it. I will have to cobble up something similar. 
Regards,
Fred


----------



## bearcar1 (May 17, 2009)

Cool job of indexing the grip on your tapping adapter there Fooz'. The cookies are done and they are good. I see that you also 'plated' the FW in your avatar :big: :big:

BC1


----------



## Foozer (May 17, 2009)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Cool job of indexing the grip on your tapping adapter there Fooz'. The cookies are done and they are good. I see that you also 'plated' the FW in your avatar :big: :big:
> 
> BC1



And here I sit with crumbs of crusty day old bread as companion of luxury . . . but envy not those who have COOKIES (wiping drool from mouth)

Ya the poor mans indexer did its function. I have known too many who went out and bought fancy tools without a clue as to their usage. Of course I have never participated in that male ritual , cobbling up workarounds may not be as nice as a bride in white, but it gets the meal cooked.

So now its off to solve how to cut a 3 inch radius on a part that doesn't fit within the face plates dia. Another between centers boring bar setup.

Some rendering program for sketchup did the avatar, another frame by frame process to occupy time. Doesn't really show what I had in mind, seen those cars with spinners on the wheels?


----------



## Foozer (May 17, 2009)

pelallito  said:
			
		

> Foozer,
> I never saw a Dremel with the thread cut in it. Mine is probably 30+ years old, and does not have that. Mine is a one speed tool that I plug into a speed control. Nice job on it. I will have to cobble up something similar.
> Regards,
> Fred



It did the job asked of it. Time to stare at it and come up with something as simple yet offer more support while giving a greater range of movement. The QC holder sucks up a lot of travel room on my little lathe. The piece I slotted was 0.750 inch in dia, which was close to the maximun room I had.


----------



## itowbig (May 17, 2009)

foozer how do you like those spiral taps do they work good i was looking at some and pondered getting some. im always busting the dern things. it seems that when it stops twisting i go just a bit further & snap!


----------



## Foozer (May 17, 2009)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> foozer how do you like those spiral taps do they work good i was looking at some and pondered getting some. im always busting the dern things. it seems that when it stops twisting i go just a bit further & snap!



I tend to torque down bolts till the "Its getting looser stage" myself

Taps, was like a hot knife through butter, acts like a drill bit feeding the chips out of the hole. A drop of cutting fluid and no binding sensation felt in the finger tips at all. Never knew they existed till I ran across them here on this board, a quick Flea Bay search, a few days for shipping and I'm happier than a pig in a mud wallow.

Broken a few taps in my day, fat head fingers, so a little more $$ spent on the spirals seems well worth it.


----------



## itowbig (May 19, 2009)

thank you :bow:  ill go shopping now to get some and give them a try. 
ive been using the el cheapo's but then i got some good ones and broke them too. (ive got learn when to stop turning these things)
i use those ones that are like a drill they are pretty good. been getting good results from them.

again THANK YOU


----------



## Noitoen (May 19, 2009)

I usually buy those black machine type taps. I guess that if they can handle been driven mechanically, they resist better when driven by hand. I usually use a cordless drill with clutch release :big:. Most of the time they resist until they're blunt


----------

